
Experian Breach Tied to NY-NJ ID Theft Ring - Garbage
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/05/experian-breach-tied-to-ny-nj-id-theft-ring/
======
hga
A bit slimy to defer to the penultimate paragraph this minor detail about
Experian's role, which could also plausibly explain its earlier claimed
ignorance of the severity:

" _According to U.S. government investigators, the data was not obtained
directly from Experian, but rather via Columbus, Ohio-based US Info Search. US
Info Search had a contractual agreement with a California company named Court
Ventures, whereby customers of Court Ventures had access to the US Info Search
data as well as Court Ventures’ data, and vice versa. Experian came into the
picture in March 2012, when it purchased Court Ventures (along with all of its
customers — including Mr. Ngo). For almost ten months after Experian completed
that acquisition, Ngo continued siphoning consumer data and making his wire
transfers._ "

